

Ask HN: Why if visitors return, site does not grow - Slzr

I have a blog in blogger that has a very attractive subject, and it shows in the returning visits, but for some reason as the days go by the total number of visitors does not grow that much, has anyone have an idea why? How come is this even mathematically possible?
======
coglethorpe
Guest post on similar blogs with more traffic. If done right, they get free
content, you get a link or two back to your site.

Use blog carnivals. blogcarnival.com

Make sure you point users to the subscription option clearly. That helped my
numbers rise...

------
spoiledtechie
Keep writing. Thats all I found I could do with my blog. I just have to keep
writing and the more I write, the more posts I create the more search traffic
I get.

Keep working on it.

How long have you been writing?

~~~
Slzr
About a year. I guess you guys are right as long as you keep doing it seo
becomes easier.

------
stonemetal
mathematically possible? Easy you have reached the X people interested in the
subject and no one new comes to read the blog. Probably you don't have enough
juice to get good ranking for search terms so not much search traffic is going
your way.

